# java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com.google.android.glass.app.Card



## jyoti.shinkar (Jul 17, 2014)

I am trying to create a sample glass application using below tools -
GDK Preview API 19 Java 6 Android 4.4.2
I have added an activity as below -
public class HelloWorldActivity extends Activity{ @Override protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) { super.onCreate(savedInstanceState); Context con = this; Card myCard = new Card(con); myCard.setText("Hello, World!"); myCard.setFootnote("First Glassware for Glass"); View cardView = myCard.getView(); setContentView(cardView); //setContentView(R.layout.activity_main); } @Override public boolean onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu) { // Inflate the menu; this adds items to the action bar if it is present. getMenuInflater().inflate(R.menu.main, menu); return true; } @Override public boolean onOptionsItemSelected(MenuItem item) { // Handle action bar item clicks here. The action bar will // automatically handle clicks on the Home/Up button, so long // as you specify a parent activity in AndroidManifest.xml. int id = item.getItemId(); if (id == R.id.action_settings) { return true; } return super.onOptionsItemSelected(item); }}It gives an error for Card class not found, I have added the gdk.jar(21 KB) but still it throws an error. Please advise Also I have checked the Card class code and its a stub class and does not contain implementation. Could you please provide correct gdk jar with correct implementation ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Troubleshooting already started here: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com.google.android.glass.app.Card - Stack Overflow (scroll down and click 'show more comments' link)


----------

